# كيفية عمل نوافير ماء او مسطح مائي متحرك



## samir mana (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا والله لدي خبرة متوسطة بالماكس ولكن اريد مساعدتكم في هذا الطلب
كيف ممكن اعمل نافورة ماء حتى ولو مش متحرك اي اريد تكون تأثير المياه والانعكاسية وطرطشة المياة كالحقيقية 
ويا ريت ممكن اعرف كيفية عمل تأثير مسطح مياه متحركة
وهل هنالك بلوكات جاهزة او تكسيات جاهزة للماكس تعطي تأثير المياه
ارجوكم سااعدوني
ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله خيرا:55::55::55:


----------



## الدغباجي (3 يناير 2009)

بالنسبه للنافوره المتحركه في هناك rpc خاص لنافوره ولما تعمل الانيماشن لوحدها بتصير النافوره تتحرك....اما اللمسطح المائي سهل كثير بس اعمل plan ,واعمل noise ,و reflection retrace اختار لون قريب من لون المياه يعني درجه من درجات الازرق....وسلام


----------



## samir mana (3 يناير 2009)

الدغباجي قال:


> بالنسبه للنافوره المتحركه في هناك rpc خاص لنافوره ولما تعمل الانيماشن لوحدها بتصير النافوره تتحرك....اما اللمسطح المائي سهل كثير بس اعمل plan ,واعمل noise ,و reflection retrace اختار لون قريب من لون المياه يعني درجه من درجات الازرق....وسلام


 
مشكور اخي 
ولكن ال rpc برنامج او ايش هو
وانا ودي اعمل انميشن للنافورة مع المبنى والحديقة
وبصراحة مش قادر اعمل تأثير فوران الماء من النافورة على شكل مياه الا اشكال مسطحات واريد على الاقل عند عمل الردندر يطلع لي شكل النافورة وشكل المياه منطقي


----------



## anwar87 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

تمام


----------

